# جديد اية جميلة في صورة من تصميمي متحركة



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة يا اخوتي 

صممت صورة جديدة خالص بتاثير فلاشي هادي

استنوا لما تخلص تحميل علشان هى كبيرة 

بس النتيجة في الآخر هاترضيكم 








هااااااااااا اية رأيكم فيها ؟ :t31:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2008)

رووووووعه يا فراشه 
كل تصميماتك فى قمه الرووووووعه 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا كوكو على الرد الجميل المشجع 

ربنا يباركك اخي المبارك

نورت الموضوع

​


----------



## +meriet+ (16 أكتوبر 2008)

روعة يا فراشة تسلم ايديكى كل حاجة من ايديكى حلوة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

+meriet+ قال:


> روعة يا فراشة تسلم ايديكى كل حاجة من ايديكى حلوة


 دي عيونك الحلوة بتشوف كل حاجة جميلة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ميرسي حبيبتي :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رووووووعه يا فراشتى تسلم أيدك ياحبيبتى ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا دون دون يا سكرة​


----------



## nonaa (16 أكتوبر 2008)

حقيقى جميله اوى اوى
تسلم ايدك يا فراشه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا نونا حبيبتي

كلك زوووووق​


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووغه يا فراشتنا الجميله
ربنا يبارك ايامك يا رب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي خالص يا ابانوب

كلك زوق​


----------



## مسيحي بجد (17 أكتوبر 2008)

عسسسسسسسسسسسل يافراشة تسلم ايدك جميلة قوى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مسيحي بجد قال:


> عسسسسسسسسسسسل يافراشة تسلم ايدك جميلة قوى


 الله يسلمك يا بيشوي

عااااااااااااش من شافك في المنتدى يا راجل

منور 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## mero_engel (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائعه يا فراشه بكل المقايس*
*تسلم ايدك*
*علي التصميم الجميل*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا ميرو حبيبة قلبي على الرد الجميل و التشجيع الحلوووووو​


----------



## الامير الحزين (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اية الجمال والحلاوة دى اية التصميمات الروعة دى انتى مش فراشة مسيحية رقيقة وجميلة بس وبتجيب لنا اجمل الترانيم كمان مصممة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك   ودايما فى نجاح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> اية الجمال والحلاوة دى اية التصميمات الروعة دى انتى مش فراشة مسيحية رقيقة وجميلة بس وبتجيب لنا اجمل الترانيم كمان مصممة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ودايما فى نجاح


 ميرسي خالص يا امير على كلامك الجميل المشجع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

روشتينى الخط اللى من برة دا بينور ويطفى زى دقات القلب 

بس رقيق يا بت يا روم عيالنا فنانين بردضو​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اة الحرف اللي من برة بينور و يطفي

بس لو اعرف انة روشك كنت زودتة شوية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اومال يا بنتي احنا نرفع راسكو في اي موكان

ماتيجي على الماسنجر اعلمك يا رتوت ؟​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اة الحرف اللي من برة بينور و يطفي​
> 
> بس لو اعرف انة روشك كنت زودتة شوية ​
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 
اجى على المسنجر اه تعلمينى بلاش لحسن انا جيب الضغط والسكر ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 أكتوبر 2008)

لا ماتخافيش متعودة على كدا ههههههههههههههههه

المهم عندك البرنامج ؟​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

_*شكرا  على التصميم الرائع

سلام ونعمة المسيح معك

يا فراشة انا عاوز  البرامج  دة

اصلي  بحتاكو  كتير​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> _*شكرا على التصميم الرائع​*_
> 
> _*سلام ونعمة المسيح معك*_​
> _*يا فراشة انا عاوز البرامج دة*_​
> ...


 ربنا يخليك ميرسي خالص

اللي انا بعمل بية دا الفوتو شوب 7 الانجليزي

لو عايزة انا ممكن ابعتهولك برسالة خاصة

لانة هو موجود في موقع و دا يبقى ممنوع 

فرسالة خاصة لتفادي اي مخالفة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





قرر و شوف​


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا ماتخافيش متعودة على كدا ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> المهم عندك البرنامج ؟​


 
*لا دقيقة هنا وقفة كدا نتخانق الاول ايه معودة دى لاوضحى لحسن انا من امبارح وانا بتخانق *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوة اوى يا فراشه والايه كمان  حلوه اوى وتصميم جامد مستنين منك حاجات جميله زى دى​


----------



## اميرة النهار (18 أكتوبر 2008)

عاشت ايدك حبيبتي 

روعة وبسيط جدا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> *لا دقيقة هنا وقفة كدا نتخانق الاول ايه معودة دى لاوضحى لحسن انا من امبارح وانا بتخانق *​


تتخانقي معايا 

دنا غلبان :190vu:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلوة اوى يا فراشه والايه كمان حلوه اوى وتصميم جامد مستنين منك حاجات جميله زى دى​


 
ميرسي حبيبتي كوكي

حاضر من عنيا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

اميرة النهار قال:


> عاشت ايدك حبيبتي
> 
> روعة وبسيط جدا


 الله يسلمك حبيبتي اميرة

نورتي الموضوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## ارووجة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

وااااو رووووعة كتيرررررر يافنانة
ربنا يباركك ^_^
في انتظار المزيد


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> تتخانقي معايا ​
> 
> 
> دنا غلبان :190vu:​


 
:ranting:انا متغاظة  هفرقع من امبارح وعاوز اطلعهم فى حد :ranting:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> :ranting:انا متغاظة هفرقع من امبارح وعاوز اطلعهم فى حد :ranting:​


 كدا خطر عليكي :smiles-11:

طلعيهم في الاكل لحد ماتبقي كدا :big56:

:new6:​


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كدا خطر عليكي :smiles-11:​
> 
> طلعيهم في الاكل لحد ماتبقي كدا :big56:​
> 
> :new6:​


 
دا وارم مش اكل 
ااااااااااااااه يلهوى هنفجر ​


----------



## rana1981 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رووووووووووووووووووووعة يا فراشة تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي​*


----------



## Dr_Love (18 أكتوبر 2008)

استاذ ورئيس قسم يا فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> دا وارم مش اكل
> 
> 
> ااااااااااااااه يلهوى هنفجر ​


 ههههههههههههههههه

مهو برضة هو هاينفجر :11azy:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووعة يا فراشة تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي​*


 الله يسلمك يا رانا حبيبتي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

Dr_Love قال:


> استاذ ورئيس قسم يا فراشة


 يالهوي مش مصدقة عنيااااااااااااااا

الكنج هناااااااااا في المنتدى و في موضوعي

الموضوع نووووووووووووووور بأمانة نور نور نور :mus13:​


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يالهوي مش مصدقة عنيااااااااااااااا​
> 
> الكنج هناااااااااا في المنتدى و في موضوعي​
> 
> الموضوع نووووووووووووووور بأمانة نور نور نور :mus13:​


 
طبعا علشان جوز اختك يقى نور لاكن الباقى مضلم اللى تعبو وشجعوكى ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> طبعا علشان جوز اختك يقى نور لاكن الباقى مضلم اللى تعبو وشجعوكى ​


 اية يا رتوت بتغيري :t30:

هههههههههههههههه

انا بشجعة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لكن انتوا منورين منورين يعني​


----------



## مسيحي بجد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يافراشتى وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مسيحي بجد قال:


> تسلم ايدك يافراشتى وربنا يعوض تعبك


 ميرسي خالص ليك​


----------



## botros_22 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

صورة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااا

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

gewly ميرسي ربنا يخليك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*فعلا روعة يلا بقى علمينى يلا  بقى انتى علطول تيجى

 تغيظينى وتمشى ماشى ربنا هيحسبك ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

اعلمك حاضر هاعلمك​


----------



## vetaa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*لذيذه خالص يا قمر*
*من ده على طول بقى *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههه

عسل يا فيتا

حاضر من دا كل يوم ههههههههه​


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي رائعة فعلا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مايكل ​


----------

